# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Thông tin phòng khách sạn Khách sạn Khách Sạn H' mong Sapa.

## bachnguyen

Thuộc hệ thống khách sạn Sapa : Khách Sạn H' mong Sapa là một khách sạn 3 sao tiện nghi sang trọng với phong cách phục vụ chu đáo hứa hẹn sẽ mang lại cho quý khách những ngày nghỉ thoải mái nhất.
Khách sạn có 3 loaị phòng cơ bản :

 1.  Phòng tiêu chuẩn ( hạng Standard)  rất cơ bản và sạch sẽ nằm ở tầng 1 gần với sảnh khách sạn và mặt sau tầng 2 với tầm nhìn ra thị trấn Sapa và vườn của Khách Sạn. Diện tích phòng: 30m2. 


 2. Phòng Cao cấp  ( hạng Superior ) rộng rãi và thoải mái toạ lạc ở khu vực phía trước của tầng 2 và tầng 4 với ban công lớn có tầm nhìn ngoạn mục xuống thị trấn Sa Pa, thung lũng Mường Hoa và núi Hoàng Liên Sơn. Diện tích phòng: 40m2


3. Phòng Sang trọng  ( hạng Deluxe ) toạ lạc tại mặt phía trước của tầng 2 và 3. Kích thước phòng từ 28 – 32m2. Phòng Sang trong đặc trưng bởi các cửa sổ cao, thoáng nhìn thẳng ra thung lũng Mường Hoa thơ mộng, phía xa xa là những bản làng của đồng bào dân tộc thiểu số Sa Pa và đặc biệt là đỉnh núi Phanxipăng tạo lên một bức tranh phong cảnh hùng vĩ và nên thơ. Thật tuyệt vời và lãng mạn cho những cặp đôi đi hưởng tuần trăng mật


TIỆN NGHI KHÁCH SẠN:
Chăn điện
Truyền hình cáp màn hình LCD
Đầu đĩa DVD, tai nghe
01 điện thoại
Tivi, điều hòa, tủ lạnh
Miễn phí cafe và trà đá
Miễn phí wifi tốc độ cao
TIỆN NGHI PHÒNG TẮM:
Vòi tắm hoa sen
Máy sấy tóc

----------

